

Millennials Don’t Like Either Party, Democrats the Better of Two Bad Options - diafygi
http://reason.com/blog/2014/07/15/millennials-dont-like-either-party-demo2

======
jorgem
Luckily, none of these people vote.

~~~
diafygi
I'm a millennial and I vote. Am I not supposed to?

